# a couple of awwww pictures



## Geo (Jul 6, 2012)

the newest members of my crew. my twin grandsons. at 7 weeks premature, they seem to be doing very well. neither needs oxygen and their O2 saturation is near 100 on room air.they are both being tube fed and i want the pictures before they put the tubes in. they will stay in the prenatal ICU until they each gain a pound and a half.i am overjoyed that they both seem to be healthy and vibrant. my oldest son is the boys father and he is on a roller coaster right now.it wouldnt hurt for all of you to keep them in your thoughts when you talk to the man.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 7, 2012)

I already did! 8) 

Phil


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, instantly a grandfather, two times over.

Babies always seem to bring magic into our lives, no matter what age we are.

Scott


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, you must be very proud right now.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations! I know they will be spoiled rotten. 

Our thoughts will be with your family. Get more pictures and be sure to let us know when they get to make it home.


----------



## joem (Jul 7, 2012)

Golden, Congratulations. I see a trend here, can another one be nick named Joe?


----------



## jeneje (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, they do bring joy to ones life. 
Ken


----------



## Geo (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks guys. ill post some pictures when they release them from the ICU. we are fortunate in that there was no immediate complications and they are already gaining weight. premature babies comes with certain problems such as immune system and underdeveloped lungs, but these two are definitely fighters. i will post an update in a few more days.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats Grandpa! How soon before they're refining? :mrgreen:


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!!

I'm to young to be a Grandfather, but I have a 3 year old son (who was in ICU for 1 week after birth) and in the next week I will have a new baby girl


----------



## Geo (Jul 9, 2012)

well heres the update. Charles is feeding normally, and they increased his intake to 20 CC's milk/formula and Michael is still being tube fed also 20 CC's. both every four hours. each has gained over an ounce of weight and their condition has been upgraded from critical to progressive. i have tons of photos, but here are a few of the meaningful ones.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 9, 2012)

We are so happy to hear that they are doing so well. The picture of your son reading to them is priceless. That one definatly needs framed.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulation Geo and family my hopes and thoughts are with you all.

I guess this could be a timely reminder to us all that there are things more precious than metals!


----------



## publius (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Geo. This made my week!


----------



## butcher (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, those two are more precious than metals, and they gain weight too.
wont be long and they will be eating you out of house and home.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 15, 2012)

Great post, Geo. It makes me a little teary eyed, in joy, of course. Congratulations on your wonderful family.


----------



## Geo (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you everyone for the kind words and well wishes. the babies are doing great, both are gaining weight at around two ounces a day, and both are taking 40 cc's of milk every 4 hours. their projected release date is Aug, 15 as long as they continue to gain weight and there are no more complications. the jaundice has cleared up after a couple of days of light therapy, so all is good with that. heres a couple of pictures from sunday. im glad i didnt scare the life from them. :shock: :lol:
fast asleep after feeding.
i am so lucky to have such a fine wife.if i told her we were going to make a living crawling around in the mud, she would jump right in without a complaint.


----------



## tomysole (Jul 16, 2012)

beautiful! Congrats


----------



## joem (Aug 12, 2012)

Gained an ounce!!
Early age refiner for sure.


----------



## poudouche (Aug 12, 2012)

congratulations
regards
poudouche


----------



## Geo (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks again guys. the little ones are up to 6 pounds each and doing great. they have synchronized their feeding and sleeping times which is a good thing for mom. dad has to be away from them three days a week to work. no matter if its your son or your grandsons, you always think they are the prettiest baby(s) in the world. 8)


----------



## butcher (Aug 12, 2012)

"you always think they are the prettiest baby(s) in the world."

That is because they are.


----------



## Geo (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks butcher.


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Super happy to hear they're doing so well. I miss having a baby that small in the house. All mine does now is eat and run around the house with his dog and tear up my vegetable garden.I don't exist until lunch time haha. Congrats again Jeff those boys are truly a blessing.


----------



## Geo (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks Floyd. i started to say that ive raised my kids and its time to start with grand kids but truthfully i didnt do much raising. more like trying to lead a horse from behind. :lol: i can say that my young-uns are well behaved and respectful. i think they could have turned out much worse.


----------



## Geo (Dec 17, 2012)

i would like to thank everyone who posted comments and shared the moments of my grandsons coming into the world. heres a couple more photos. six months later and they both look like they are going to be as tough as grandpa pretty soon.


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 17, 2012)

You have a good looking family there, grandpa Geo.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 17, 2012)

I gota say Geo I was trying to think up some
Smart remark about "kids" but after seeing
Those last few pics changed my mind

Absolutely some of the most beautiful baby's I
Have ever seen and you do have an awesome
Family

What's funny about the pm I sent you of how I
Perceived you as an old grandpa but then I noticed
You were not even a year older than me

Guess what your picture is almost exactly what
I thought you looked like:lol: :shock:


----------



## scrappile (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations , no chance Grandpa may spoil them is there,..? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 17, 2012)

Geo, you must make sure that when you change their diapers, you sprinkle their bottoms with some gold powder. It's better than the regular baby powder :lol: 

You have a beautiful family.

Kevin


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 17, 2012)

Some people should be forbidden to breed, in your case my friend, you are definitely an exception. :lol: 

Cute happy looking family, well done.

Deano


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2012)

My goodness them little cookie crunchers are growing like weeds, soon they will be climbing the curtains, cute little monsters.
Grampa is going to be melting like butter around these two.


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2012)

thank you guys so much for the nice words. they are very exceptional. i can tell you this, its hard to spoil something thats already rotten. 8) 

when ever they are close enough to see each other with no distractions, they just sit and stare at each other. i wonder sometimes what might be going on between them. i cant wait to do all the things i did with my sons as they were growing like wrestling in the floor or playing tag in the yard. im just worried that there being two of them and only one of me, they may have me at a disadvantage. :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 18, 2012)

Geo said:


> ....... i cant wait to do all the things i did with my sons as they were growing like wrestling in the floor or playing tag in the yard.......



Ah yes, i remember those days well, watching my kids play in the traffic, dodge the arrow, toss the lit cracker, and not to mention nude paint balling. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > ....... i cant wait to do all the things i did with my sons as they were growing like wrestling in the floor or playing tag in the yard.......
> ...



yea, i think ill let them get old enough to dodge,dip,duck,dive and dodge first. :lol:


----------



## scrappile (Dec 22, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > ....... i cant wait to do all the things i did with my sons as they were growing like wrestling in the floor or playing tag in the yard.......
> ...



http://margotbworldnews.com/News/Apr/Apr15/parent.html
some parents are better than others


----------



## Palladium (Dec 22, 2012)

Kids are the best thing that have ever happened to me!
They give me meaning and purpose. Plus the free labor ain't bad either. lol


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, time flies when your not looking. You guys might enjoy seeing what the boys look like now. This was at Chucky cheese a couple of days ago.

Charley



Christopher


----------



## Smack (Dec 1, 2015)

They've come a long way, lookin good Gramps.


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dang Jeff! you're (we're) getting old fast!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 1, 2015)

Fine looking crew you've got there Geo! Truly glad to see them doing so well.

I miss Chuck E Cheese. I think I'm going to have to borrow a few of the nephews this weekend....


----------



## artart47 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey Jeff!
They're beautiful! Getting big. The last time I was at chuckie-cheeze, I came close to being asked to leave. We popped out of the slide, me with my sons laying on top of me along with all the other kids that were piling on. One soccer mom was complaining that the children were going to get hurt. I think her little girl was having fun for the first time in her life,
Have as much time with them as you can. They get big so fast!
Wish you all the best!
Art.


----------

